# Cash LOVES the vet



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My other dog Cooper had to spend the day at the vet yesterday while we are investigating why his lymph nodes are swollen. When it was time to pick him up, I decided to take Cash with me for a little visit. 

As you may remember, I got Cash from the vet after the vet rescued him as a small puppy with serious injuries. My vet nursed him back to health and Cash lived with the vet for a couple of months while he was recovering and went home with the vet every night and went to work with him every day. Needless to say, they formed a very strong bond. I joke that it's like a Lifetime movie whenever we go there - Cash sees the vet, runs to him, the vet scoops him up and Cash just can't stop licking his face. It's the sweetest thing and I don't think that Cash will ever forget the vet. The vet also brags about Cash to anyone that happens to be there, sometimes I'm surprised that he was able to let Cash come and live with me - but I'm glad he did, I love that little guy!!

Does your v have any special friends that they love?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What a lovely story CrazyCash. You obviously have a great vet who loves animals and does his best for them. I am not so sure that is true of too many vets in the profession these day.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I give dogs more credit for intelligence than some and I honestly believe Cash KNOWS that this person SAVED him. My little Zsa Zsa is the same with me and I think Astro also appreciates the amazing life he now lives after I rehomed him from his first family. They are smart and perceptive and I don't care what anyone says......they remember!!!   

Great Story!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A heartwarming story, CrazyCash!!

Oh, they remember... They REMEMBER!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

That story is so cute! I'd love to see it in action. Dozer always seems to remember our immediate families even tho he's only seen each a handful of times. but my "father in law" gets him extra worked up so I thinks he REALLY likes to see him.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree that they remember - as soon as we pull into the parking lot at the vet Cash gets super excited and when we go inside, as soon as he hears the vets voice he starts whining and trying to find him. Dogs are smart and I agree that Cash knows the vet saved him.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I love every bit of this post, dogs do remember big events.... I just wish mine remembered that the first vet just wanted to neuter him or else...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I resurrected this post because Cash and I went to the vet today and his reaction to the vet hasn't changed except for the fact that Cash now takes it up a notch. We just went in for a booster shot, so there really wasn't a reason to see the vet because the techs could just give him the shot. As soon as we walked in the door, Cash went crazy - his tail was wagging so hard he was leaving red marks on his sides where his tail was hitting him and then he started this high pitched whine that ended in a loud bark. He would not stop doing this, even when we were in the exam room. Cash laid on the floor with his nose pushed as far as he could get under the exam room door and he only stopped whining when he heard the vets voice. Like I said, we didn't actually have an appointment with the vet so I wasn't sure if we were even going to see him. Well Cash's dream came true when the vet came in for a visit - Cash jumped up and my vet caught him in a bear hug and Cash started licking his face, neither one could get enough of the other. My vet stayed in the room for 15 minutes just petting Cash, commenting on how good he looks, feeding him treats, and just generally catching up on what Cash has been up to. It's so nice to have a vet that loves dogs so much and one that I can completely trust to have my dogs best interest at heart.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

That's such a lovely story Cash! 

Nelly is a vet fiend as well. She actually loves everyone anyway, but really loves the vet after doing lots of classes there as a pup and teenager. We spent Friday, Saturday and Sunday in the vet there with her having had a bad reaction to something and she was amazing even though she was feeling rubbish. Everyone there knows her and showers her with affection when she goes in. 

We got a locum vet who we had never met before and she told us that on Nelly's notes it said she was 'EXTREMELY friendly' - she said she doesn't see that a lot! ;D

Beautiful story about Cash though must be lovely to see him loving on the vet!


----------

